# Hi all, new here, can someone post pictures of their shoulders/butts BEFORE cooked



## duckdown (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi folks!  Greetings from the great white north (Well, it's only Canada so it's not so great)

I just discovered the forum and it looks like a great place, especially since I've been experimenting with the whole smoking thing since last year but haven't had any resources to turn to....  So I learn by trial & error I guess...

My question, though, since "pulled pork" is basically NON existant here in the Toronto area, I mean literally maybe 2 restaurants even serve it, this is not a common cut of meat that I find in my local supermarkets.

Yesterday I went to to a grocery store and purchased a piece of meat that said to be a butt, but the entire thing was wrapped in PIG skin the entire way around.  It was almost IMPOSSIBLE to remove it and I ended up completely butchering the cut of meat.  So I went to another local supermarket and found some decent pre-cut pieces, labelled as "picnic shoulder" (all small, under 2 kilos) that only had a little bit of the skin or fat-cap or whatever you call it on it and I was able to easily remove it... 


Although I've got it smoking away now, I can already tell this is going to yield barely anything at all.  How come I cannot find this cut of meat readily available...  And when I do find these large shoulders why are they completely surrounded the whole way around by skin?  Can someone maybe post some pictures of the exact cuts they would go and pick up from their supermarket or butcher so next time I'm there maybe I can look for something similar

Thanks in advance for all the help, and I look forward to being a regular! 

Cheers


----------



## keltin (Aug 9, 2007)

The title of this thread sounds sooooooooo X-Rated!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi, duckdown.  First, welcome to DC.  Don't worry you'll get plenty of answers.  You just have to be patient.

I can't help you with your question, but we have many knowledgeable pitmasters here who will be able of offer fine advice.

P.S.  Loved the title of your thread.  Almost naughty.


----------



## keltin (Aug 9, 2007)

I’ve never seen a Boston Butt with the skin on it. For it to be wrapped “completely” around the meat, it must have been a shoulder. Was there a large round bone in it?

As for the skin on the shoulder, you can leave that on! I’ve heard of some people taking it off because they want to get more smoke in the meat, but I always leave it on. The skin and fat underneath it help to keep the meat moist (self basting as the fat renders). The, after it has smoked to 200 or 205 degrees Fahrenheit, the skin is really easy to remove, and the meat pulls perfectly.

Here is a site with a picture of some shoulders before they are cooked. Notice the skin is on.

After smoking, you can see the meat has pulled back and the leg bone is visible.

For the smaller picnic cut, also leave the skin on, and place the meat in the smoker with the skin side up. That way, the fat under the skin will render and drip down through the meat thus basting it.

The Boston Butts I get look like this (no skin).

Oh, and Welcome to DC by the way!


----------



## Renee Attili (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome! Hope this helps


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi, duckdown.  Welcome to DC.

The photos keltin shows are the whole story.  The piece with the skin all around is not what you want.  That's a cut from lower down on the leg, near the foot.  These are either the ham form the rear leg or the picnic from the front leg.

The Boston Butt is the pig's front shoulder.  It's higher up than the picnic or the ham.  It can be either bone-in or boneless.


----------



## duckdown (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome 

Thanks for the zippy responses! 

Mine indeed looked like the ones keltin had a link to (surrounded by the skin, I guess it was a whole shoulder yes... those were the only large kind I was able to find...  I really would like to find them with no skin on them also like your other link..  I don't know why they don't sell them prepped in that way here in Canada; it's like pulled pork hasn't caught on here or something..  It's madness I tell ya!

Thanks for all the help so far!  Mines hovering at around 175 degrees right now outside and doesnt seem to be climbing! 

I wonder what I'm doing wrong..  Maybe its because I'm using my propane BBQ and the indirect heat method, maybe I should crank the heat...  Anyone ever heard of this happening? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 9, 2007)

You will hit a temp standstill for a while.  Keep on cooking until you get to around 200-210 F.

The cut you have with the skin all around, is a different cut from the Boston butt which is higher up on the leg.  While the picnic/ham will work for pulled pork, the lower fat to lean ratio effects the outcome.


----------



## keltin (Aug 9, 2007)

duckdown said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the help so far! Mines hovering at around 175 degrees right now outside and doesnt seem to be climbing!
> 
> I wonder what I'm doing wrong.. Maybe its because I'm using my propane BBQ and the indirect heat method, maybe I should crank the heat... Anyone ever heard of this happening?


 
No worries! It’s quite common for the temp to hover like that. As the fat and tendons begin to render and break down, the temp will stop rising for a bit. Rest assured, it will eventually start to climb again once the majority of the fat and tendons have rendered and broken down.


----------



## ella/TO (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome to DC, and may I add, I think Toronto is pretty great!!!....lol
Enjoy your time here, it's a great site!!


----------



## llvllagical_llkook (Aug 9, 2007)

duckdown said:
			
		

> Mine indeed looked like the ones keltin had a link to (surrounded by the skin, I guess it was a whole shoulder yes... those were the only large kind I was able to find... I really would like to find them with no skin on them also like your other link.. I don't know why they don't sell them prepped in that way here in Canada; it's like pulled pork hasn't caught on here or something.. It's madness I tell ya!


 
I work at a restaurant that serves pulled pork. We don't buy it already made since there are no stores around that sell it. We simply cut the pork into thinner slices, make some brime and toss it in the smoker. Once that's done, we take 2 forks, 1 in each hand and pull each and every piece. We put it into a large insert and store it in the fridge until needed. When it is in the insert, it rests with some BBQ sauce. We take it out at around 205F. It's smoking in there before I come so I'm not sure how long it is smoked for. I can try and find out for you. 

I'm also looking to find where pulled pork is sold but have had no luck.


----------



## keltin (Aug 9, 2007)

duckdown said:
			
		

> I really would like to find them with no skin on them also like your other link.. I don't know why they don't sell them prepped in that way here in Canada; it's like pulled pork hasn't caught on here or something.. It's madness I tell ya!


 
I don’t know why you can’t find a Boston Butt in Canada? Do you have a Super Wal-Mart there? Wal-Mart sells them here, so they should sell them in Canada as well?
 
The Boston Butt is part of the pig (obviously), so they must be doing something with that piece of meat? Sometimes that cut is called a Boston Blade Roast, or just Pork Blade Roast. Can you find that?
 
Since it is part of the shoulder, perhaps they are leaving it attached and selling it as a whole shoulder?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 9, 2007)

It's not at all unusual that certain cuts of meat are not sold all over the country.  You cannot get a tri-tip roast in New England but it's the biggest seller in California for grilling!  

If BBQ is not big in Toronto, the assumption is that there is no market for the cuts of meat that are used for BBQ.

Keep asking for what you want and eventually the store may start carrying it.


----------



## keltin (Aug 9, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> It's not at all unusual that certain cuts of meat are not sold all over the country. You cannot get a tri-tip roast in New England but it's the biggest seller in California for grilling!
> 
> If BBQ is not big in Toronto, the assumption is that there is no market for the cuts of meat that are used for BBQ.
> 
> Keep asking for what you want and eventually the store may start carrying it.


 
Good point, I can’t get a tri tip here unless I go to a butcher and ask for it....and that depends on what he has on hand at the time! Heck, even a London Broil is something of a rarity here!
 
So, I wonder what they do with the cuts that aren’t popular.......export them?


----------



## Katie H (Aug 9, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> Heck, even a London Broil is something of a rarity here!



Yes, keltin, I have a difficult time finding London broil/flank steak here.  When I do find it, it's quite expensive.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 9, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Yes, keltin, I have a difficult time finding London broil/flank steak here. When I do find it, it's quite expensive.


 
Katie, around here, London broil is shoulder steak not flank steak.  One of the little twists that makes knowing meats a bit harder.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 9, 2007)

Interesting, Andy.  It's labeled London broil/flank steak in the grocery stores here.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, I think most places flank steak is considered London broil.  Maybe just in NE...


----------



## Alix (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey duckdown, welcome aboard. And look for the pork blade as someone mentioned. I actually think things are labelled differently in different parts of the world. I never heard of London Broil or skirt steak before hanging out here.


----------



## duckdown (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks alot for the advice and friendly welcome, all! 

You guys were right about temperature...  I was SO close to pulling it off the heat when it was staying at a certain temperature... I was REALLY getting nervous when the temperature reading actually went LOWER for a point... But sure enough, it finally started raising up to temperature and I brought it inside to feast 

I used the rub that an admin from here had posted in the other "Pork Shoulder" thread, but to be honest it was way way too spicy for me...  I'm not sure if it was from the cayanne in the rub, or the fact that I used smoked paprika in place of regular paprika...  Either way, I think I'm more of a fan of the sweet flavorings rather than the HOT kind..  For example, the last time I smoked ribs I used another random rub recipe from the internet, and I really thought chili powder flavoring ruined it..  My whole family agreed I should just leave it out completely next time...  Guess thats just me though! 

They definitely do not sell anything called just "boston butt" around here, I was looking for one like crazy after I had bought the completely wrong cut of meat the first time...   There ARE many different kinds of random "pork roasts" I see around though..  Not sure how I will go about identifying which of these labelled "pork roasts" are indeed a butt..  

Once again thanks though!  I plan on doing another one next weekend for a bunch of relatives coming down, does anyone else have any favorite recipes for a dry rub & mop?

Thanks alot!!  Cheers


----------



## IainDaniel (Aug 10, 2007)

Go to your Butcher.  I have a local butcher, mind you they compete in BBQ contests, that I get my Pork Shoulders from.  I am in Brantford, Ontario.

Occasionally you see a Picnic Shoulder in the Grocery store, but your best bet is to hit up a butcher.

As a matter of fact I just bought a shoulder yesterday,  seasoned it up last night, throwing it on the smoke later today(using applewood), to be served tomorrow.  It is about 17lbs.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 10, 2007)

This diagram will help.


----------



## IainDaniel (Aug 10, 2007)

Just threw it on the smoke... can't wait


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 15, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> This diagram will help.


Informative site. Thanks. Wonder why they don't show the other parts, particularly ham hocks or other bones with meat used a lot in stews and soups. I love thick sliced bacon, too.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 15, 2008)

I guess there is only so much you can show in one diagram.

Bacon is pork belly and is the outer layer of meat on the spare ribs.  The hocks are at the end of the leg cuts just above the hooves.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 15, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I guess there is only so much you can show in one diagram.
> 
> Bacon is pork belly and is the outer layer of meat on the spare ribs. The hocks are at the end of the leg cuts just above the hooves.


Some people even eat the hooves (pigs feet). Now that I haven't tried. haha

Like you, said 'you can almost eat everything from a pig. I love pork rinds. I could buy them freshly cooked in Australia. Man, pork rinds the size of a dinner plate. Mmmmm


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 15, 2008)

I saw the title and just had to click on the thread and check it out!

I asked DW if I could post a picture of my butt before I cooked it, and she replied, "Post a picture of your butt and it will be cooked!"


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 15, 2008)

Post a picture of your butt and your goose will be cooked...

... so to speak


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 15, 2008)

Look guys, if you gotta post a picture - make sure it's your *shoulders*.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Apr 15, 2008)

Cute guys real cute


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 15, 2008)

But not if they are hairy shoulders...........


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 15, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Cute guys real cute


That's what I'm asking for. _Cute_ guys. _Really_ cute guys. (Where is your picture, Dave????)


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 16, 2008)

I'd post a picture of my shoulder, but, it's really hairy.  So, suzie, rest assured, my shoulders (and the rest of my hairiness) will remain offline.

I did hit the link about where different cuts of pork come from.  I really liked the quote that "you can eat every part of a pig, except the squeal".  I've heard to squeal was put into air raid sirens, way-back-when.

BTW, who was the "robber baron" business tychoon that had the "pig dissassembly" line at the start of the 20th Century?  That's where the "squeal" bit came from.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok, so I'm one of the guys who regularly kidnaps a topic.  So this time, I'll do the opposite and bring one back.

You don't absolutley have to use a boston Butt for pulled pork.  Look for any pork roast that has a good deal of connecting tissue and fat in it, with minimum bones.  The fat floats on top and can be removed if you so desire.  The connecting tissue renders out collagen, a cousin to protien that is healthy and ahs a slippery viscosity that adds rich texture as well as nutritional value to the final dish.  Usually, no sauces are added to the pulled pork while it's cooking.  Rather, make a variety of sauces, such as honey-mustard, tomato based barbecue sauce, pineapple sweet & sour suace, etc, put them in seperate bowls, and let each person use the sauce they want on the pulled pork sandwich.

The roast should be either cooked low & slow using the indirect heat method on your BBQ, or in a slow cooker or in a covered roasting pan in a slow oven.  Seasonings usually amount to a bit of garlic, a diced onion, and salt 'n pepper to taste.

If you can get country-styled pork ribs in your area, with plenty of meat, fat, and connecting tissue, they work very well for pulled pork.  You can also use any resultant broth for soups, though I mix a major part of it back into the pork, once it's pulled.  You can also use pork steaks.  Both of these, of course, are conditional on price.  both cuts sell cheap where I live.

Hope this helps.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 16, 2008)

*The safer of the two...*

Hopefully this is not too hairy to qualify!


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 16, 2008)

Buddy, you are a Hoot !!!   Cute freckles, nice smile !!!


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 16, 2008)

Ha! I was gonna say DORK!!!!!
too funny!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 16, 2008)

You kill me Buddy! That's the best. And Barb L is right, you're really cute!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 16, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> You kill me Buddy! That's the best. And Barb L is right, you're really cute!



Allright!  Now you've done it.  Maverick is going to be hopping around his living room like Rudolf the Red Nose Reindeer  crying "I'm cute!  I'm cute!"  Then he's going to lift from the floor and levitate toward the ceiling, bumping his head which will cause a concussion.  He'll be in the hospitol for a couple of days and his DW will be sneaking in with his favorite foods, which of course won't be allowed.  She'll get caught, and they'll be patting her down every time she goes to visit him.  

She'll get indignant and poke a rough-handed male nurse in the nose, which will send that poor guy to the emergency room to get the bleeding stopped.  The emergency nurse will laugh at his predicament which will just make him more angry.  **** rush out to his car and race through the nightime streets to release some of his anger and  get a speeding ticket.  Then he'll be even hotter, drive carefully home while quietly seething.  His wife will greet him with her usual "Hi Honey.  How was your day?"  to which he'll reply "If you must know, it was *$#@* lousy.  I'm going to bed.  This will put her in tears and she will call her mother, who will say "I told you not to marry that bum.  All he does is make you cry.  You come on over here and sleep in your old bedroom tonight.  I have it all made up and ready for you."  The wife will take her mother up on the offer.  Soon, she will be talked into divorcing her husband because he's such a jerk, and all because you had to go and tell Maverick that he's cute.

See how dangerous women are?

That's it.  I win.  I am now the longest winded person who can fill up a server full of memory with absolutely nothing of importance.  

I AM THE CHAMPION!

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 16, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Allright!  Now you've done it.  Maverick is going to be hopping around his living room like Rudolf the Red Nose Reindeer  crying "I'm cute!  I'm cute!"  Then he's going to lift from the floor and levitate toward the ceiling, bumping his head which will cause a concussion.  He'll be in the hospitol for a couple of days and his DW will be sneaking in with his favorite foods, which of course won't be allowed.  She'll get caught, and they'll be patting her down every time she goes to visit him.
> 
> She'll get indignant and poke a rough-handed male nurse in the nose, which will send that poor guy to the emergency room to get the bleeding stopped.  The emergency nurse will laugh at his predicament which will just make him more angry.  **** rush out to his car and race through the nightime streets to release some of his anger and  get a speeding ticket.  Then he'll be even hotter, drive carefully home while quietly seething.  His wife will greet him with her usual "Hi Honey.  How was your day?"  to which he'll reply "If you must know, it was *$#@* lousy.  I'm going to bed.  This will put her in tears and she will call her mother, who will say "I told you not to marry that bum.  All he does is make you cry.  You come on over here and sleep in your old bedroom tonight.  I have it all made up and ready for you."  The wife will take her mother up on the offer.  Soon, she will be talked into divorcing her husband because he's such a jerk, and all because you had to go and tell Maverick that he's cute.
> 
> ...


 Wait, does that mean you don't want to hear how cute we think _you_ are???


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 16, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Wait, does that mean you don't want to hear how cute we think _you_ are???



No, no.  Nothing bad can come from telling me I'm cute.  Why, I'm so cute you just can't help but tell me so.  They oughta have a national holiday celebrating my cuteness.  There should be parades, and lot's of cheerleaders, and marching bans, and big hot-air balloons flying in the sky, all made in my likeness.  And someone should bring me steaks, and seafood, and strawberry malts, and...

Naw, no need to tell me I'm cute.  My wife does that for me.  I cook her gourmet meals and do all kinds of other things for her.  Besides, it's much more fun being silly than it is being cute.

Now if you need to give Karma, well, BT always could use more karma.  He still has to get over that Charlie Brown syndrome.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 16, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> No, no.  Nothing bad can come from telling me I'm cute.
> 
> Naw, no need to tell me I'm cute.  My wife does that for me.  I cook her gourmet meals and do all kinds of other things for her.  Besides, it's much more fun being silly than it is being cute.
> Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Oh Thank Heavens, Goodweed. I wouldn't want the same fate that awaits Maverick to befall you!!! 

You know, if I could get in on some of those gourmet meals, I'd do more than call you cute. There would be cold, hard cash involved!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 16, 2008)

I was laughing so hard DW thinks I have completely gone nuts now!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 16, 2008)

Awww, just go in there and give her your "cute" look, Buddy - she'll melt into a puddle!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 16, 2008)

I could always give her my famous 'puppy dog' look, she loves that, LOL.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 16, 2008)

I can't believe I skipped all this to go to Dairy Queen!!!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 16, 2008)

You snooze, you lose Suzie!


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 17, 2008)

Speaking of hot air, I'm beginning to think there's a lot of it being generated by this thread.....

Maverick, I hate to tell you this, but, man........you're just .......... 

























BALD!

You call that a hairy shoulder!  Blasphemy!

I, on the other hand, am a freaking hairy ape.  Literally.  My "fur" is starting to go grey, so I've been calling myself a "silverback gorilla" the past few years.

Uh oh.  Looks like I'm generating some hot air myself.


Back to topic:

"Pork Steaks" actually are pork butt, sliced on a bandsaw while frozen into 1/2" thick steaks.  My other half, PeppA, and her mother live on those, because yes, they are incredibly cheap.  They're also really fatty.  That's great for slow cooking (like using a pork butt to smoke), but grilling or pan-frying, like my MIL does, well, let's just say I usually eat at work that night.

The past couple of times I've smoked pork, it's been the picnic shoulder, which I remove the skin from.  I've found they're even cheaper / pound than pork butt is.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 17, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> Speaking of hot air, I'm beginning to think there's a lot of it being generated by this thread.....
> 
> Maverick, I hate to tell you this, but, man........you're just ..........
> 
> ...


Yep, I never liked "pork steaks" because for years, I pan-fried them with poor results. (I didn't know any better.) But a slow oven can make a cheap cut of meat pretty yummy. I've never tried smoking pork (or any meat for that matter) but maybe I should try.

As far as your other claims, my hirsute friend, all I can say is put your money where your mouth is! It's easy to brag about being a silverback when there is no evidence to the contrary!


----------



## B'sgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

mbasiszta said:


> Some people even eat the hooves (pigs feet). Now that I haven't tried. haha
> 
> Like you, said 'you can almost eat everything from a pig. I love pork rinds. I could buy them freshly cooked in Australia. Man, pork rinds the size of a dinner plate. Mmmmm



My exchange student particularly likes the nose.


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 17, 2008)

" They definitely do not sell anything called just "boston butt" around here, "

I've never seen them either.  I buy the shoulders.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 17, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> Speaking of hot air, I'm beginning to think there's a lot of it being generated by this thread.....
> 
> Maverick, I hate to tell you this, but, man........you're just ..........
> 
> ...





I am definitely no gorilla! I have very fine hair all over my body, most of it blonde except my chest, front, and legs.
DW says I have just the right amount of fur.. not sure if that is a compliment or not!


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 18, 2008)

Count it as a blessing.  My wife will "hold me hostage", literally, by grabbing a handful of "fur", and squeezing her finger into a fist to pull on them.

Editted to add:  Fisher's Mom, I might just post a pic of my hairy shoulder, but, it might get this thread locked.  We've already hijacked the OP's topic as it is.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 18, 2008)

*While this body hair duscussion has been fascinating,*

* I recommend you get back on topic.  **If you must continue this, take it to PM.*


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 18, 2008)

Poor Andy, LOL.

Back on topic: saw a pork shoulder at the store, thought of this thread, and decided to pick it up. Just a small one, about 5lbs. Put it in the crockpot this morning along with carrots, celery, onions, potatoes, garlic, worcestershire sauce, liquid smoke, Louisiana red pepper sauce, 6 cups water, and salt and pepper to taste this morning.
Came home, took the pork shoulder out and it fell right off the bone. Chopped it up and added it back in. Took out some of the liquid, thickened it with some corn starch and added it back in.
Turned out great and extremely tender! Not to mention there is enough for supper tonight as well as lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 18, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> *While this body hair duscussion has been fascinating,*
> 
> * I recommend you get back on topic.  **If you must continue this, take it to PM.*



Or take it to chat!


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 18, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Poor Andy, LOL.
> 
> Back on topic: saw a pork shoulder at the store, thought of this thread, and decided to pick it up. Just a small one, about 5lbs. Put it in the crockpot this morning along with carrots, celery, onions, potatoes, garlic, worcestershire sauce, liquid smoke, Louisiana red pepper sauce, 6 cups water, and salt and pepper to taste this morning.
> Came home, took the pork shoulder out and it fell right off the bone. Chopped it up and added it back in. Took out some of the liquid, thickened it with some corn starch and added it back in.
> Turned out great and extremely tender! Not to mention there is enough for supper tonight as well as lunch tomorrow.


And here I still am waiting for us to get back to smoking or barbecuing 
these pork shoulders. ro lol  A crock pot. Maverick, you is bad. rofl


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 21, 2008)

For folks that are not blessed with a smoker, or the desire to tend a fire for HOURS to produce a bit of heavenly smoked pork, a crockpot is the next best solution.


----------



## JillBurgh (Apr 21, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> For folks that are not blessed with a smoker, or the desire to tend a fire for HOURS to produce a bit of heavenly smoked pork, a crockpot is the next best solution.


Pressure cookers are nice, too. The first thing I made in mine was a 5 lb pork roast. Took 24 minutes to cook and pulled apart with a fork. Gave it a nice dry-rub the night before and browned it right in the cooker. Not as fantastic as slow cooking it over smoke, but the extended family is already making requests for a repeat-pressure-cooker performance!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 21, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> " They definitely do not sell anything called just "boston butt" around here, "
> 
> I've never seen them either.  I buy the shoulders.



The Boston Butt is the rear of the shoulder - so it comes from the shoulder.  Where you live they might just label any part of the shoulder as "shoulder".  They are sometimes called picnic hams too - it's all the same location though - the shoulder.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 21, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> Pressure cookers are nice, too. The first thing I made in mine was a 5 lb pork roast. Took 24 minutes to cook and pulled apart with a fork. Gave it a nice dry-rub the night before and browned it right in the cooker. Not as fantastic as slow cooking it over smoke, but the extended family is already making requests for a repeat-pressure-cooker performance!


I agree with you and Allen too. Crockpots and Pressure cookers definitely have their place. I use them both for certain things. When I had my last outdoor, full barbecue, smoker and grill setup, I loved to cook that way. Outside under a lovely sky, next to my swimming pool. Nothing better.

Now I am living in a condominium most of the time, so outdoor cooking has a different meaning. I do have two separate balconies. On one I am set up for smoking and Weber stuff. On the other I have a larger gas BBQ grill, on which I mostly cook with the lids wide open.

I love it all. I just love to cook. My wife is a willing guinea pig, so we are both lucky for my love of making lots of good and always different kinds of food. This is a passion I know I share with most of the members of this wonderful group. Thanks a bunch to whoever set it up.


----------

